# What Chronarch to get..



## wesd31 (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm about to upgrade reels from an old curado cu 200 and I'm trying to decide what to get. I wade 75% of the time and fish probably once a week. I'm trying to decided between the new chronarch 200e7 or the 50e. Besides the obvious difference of spool size, retrieve speed, and the slight deference in weight, what have y'all noticed? And what chronarch old or new is your preference?


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

I would go for the 50E without question over the 200! I love my Ci4 but the old 100D7 or 100SF are great. You might look at the new Curado I. I also love my old CH100BSV, great reel just a bit heavy for wading all day.


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

I think that we all have emotions linked to an old favourite, so tend to allow the emotion to cloud our thoughts. I am no different !

IMHO I do believe that technology has evolved, and materials improved to such an extent that the newer models are better than what used to be the go to reel.

I know that there have been issues with the Ci4 spool, so maybe look at the new Curado I. I have not personally tried the reel, but have heard and read many good reports on it.Good line capacity, smooth, strong XShip,casts a long way, and best of all made by Shimano.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Curado I, or 50e


----------



## boss11 (Nov 18, 2010)

50e


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

50e


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 30inClub (Jan 31, 2013)

The 50Mg if you can find one. If you find one and don't like it, Ill buy it from you! By far my favorite!


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

100D7, 100SF, 100A, in that order.


----------



## wesd31 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for the input fellas. I had already decided on the 50e just wanted to see if anyone had any negative feedback on them. Also how's everyone liking the new curado? Looks a lot the ci4


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Lone-Star said:


> 100D7, 100SF, 100A, in that order.


Yep


----------



## wesd31 (Jul 3, 2013)

I guess now the question is chronarch 50 or the curado I...


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

I have both and do not see the need to pay the extra money for the chronarch($270vs$180). With the chronarch, you get barely noticeable improved casting, a tad bit smoother, and 1oz off weight compared to the curado. I like the chronarch more, but for the price, I think the curado is the best bet.


----------



## wesd31 (Jul 3, 2013)

TexasGrandSlam said:


> I have both and do not see the need to pay the extra money for the chronarch($270vs$180). With the chronarch, you get barely noticeable improved casting, a tad bit smoother, and 1oz off weight compared to the curado. I like the chronarch more, but for the price, I think the curado is the best bet.


The e series chronarch is $200 and the curado I is $180


----------

